# Tire air pressures



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

I am new to the tractor world so I will probably have some stupid questions like this one.

My tires are low on air. The markings on the back tires say "do not exceed 35 psi to seat tire bead" No pressure marking for the front either.

So can someone please tell me what the air pressure should be in my Tractor. it is either a 444 or a 3424. 

Front tires Pressure?
Back tires pressure?

Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Kevin2011.. I am sure one of the members will be able to help you when they see your post..


----------



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

These are my tires


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Kevin2011, 
WARNING these are not PSI pressures 

I only have a metric style chart, perhaps you can find a conversion for your tire size
Cheers


----------

